# Swirling



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Got the idea to swirl paint my wifes Martin Rage bow riser after seeing a few in this forum. Decided to test my technique on a rack I had planned on painting for my sons bedroom. I was pretty happy with the results.

Would be a real easy way to put a camo finish on an item if yo were to use the right colours.

















Got carried away and did the back plate for my cell phone too.


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks Great! would love to know how to do this.


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

X2 how did you do it.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Borax in water. Enamel paints float on top of the water. Submerge your item. Done.

Check out www.theswirling.com or try "swirling" on youtube.


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats sweet!


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

Those look awesome!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone ever tried this on a set of sideplates?


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

That is cool. I looked really quick on youtube, but not finding anything that actually tells what to use as far as kind of paint or what to mix in the water, etc.
Any suggestions.
Thanks for sharing this idea....very cool


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

from what I gather you need borax(about 1.5 tblspoon's per gallon of water) the water needs to be 78 to 80 F, and use enamel paints. I actually just tried a test run on a paint stick with some enamel testor model paint and I must have done something wrong as the paint sank....

I am thinking of looking into this more and trying it on my stock invasion sideplates.


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

subscribed....wanting to learn more. I have a deer skull I want to try it on and then I'll probablly go crazy on other stuff once I figure it out....LOL


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Man i have been following this swirling stuff and it is so awesome! That rack is bad ass! I did look at the swirling forum and watched a video. Can anyone here answer one question for me though that the video didn't? Once you submerge your object in the water through the paint, what next? Do you remove it immediately or let it sit in the water a while? I don't understand how if you remove it from the water, what keeps the paint from washing off before it is dry or even running down?


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Martin_Shooter1 said:


> Man i have been following this swirling stuff and it is so awesome! That rack is bad ass! I did look at the swirling forum and watched a video. Can anyone here answer one question for me though that the video didn't? Once you submerge your object in the water through the paint, what next? Do you remove it immediately or let it sit in the water a while? I don't understand how if you remove it from the water, what keeps the paint from washing off before it is dry or even running down?


I have only played with swirling a little, but I will try to answer your question best I can. Since the paint is oil base, it floats on top of the water and makes contact with whatever you are dipping first therefore sticking to it and since oil and water won't mix, it doesn't wash off. After you have the part submirged, remove remaining paint from the surface of the water or at least move it out of the way and then remove your object from the water. If you don't remove the excess paint, it will try to transfer to the part as you pull it out of the water and now that the part is wet, it will mess up the original swirl. Shake off or lightly blow off any water from the part and then let it dry.


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

since this appears to just leave a thin layer of paint, do you think it would work on an arrow shaft?


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

If the paint is sinking you have not mixed the borax well enough or used enough borax. Also be careful to pour the paint very close to the water and mix your paints well.

As far as the arrow shaft...when I was swirling my paint I actually used an old shaft. It looked cool but would probably be pretty inconsistent for weight.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

As far a paint goes I used Model Master enamel paints. Basecoated skull and bow with grey spray primer. 

When you submerge item go slow and steady. You don't want to double dip any areas. Once you have submerged the item clear the paint away with some newspaper, paper towel or air. Remove the item and blow dry.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Humbrol paints seem to be what is recommended on theswirling.com


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

Gave it a try today and it is very easy and fun. Let my kids pick the colors and dipped my bear skull


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ what paint did you use? Also how much borax to water?


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

That bear skull looks pretty cool. What paint did you use huntinfool84?


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Look up guitar swirl painting.They go into alot of details on the borax mixing and other steps.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

well thanks for the idea 04patriot, i used testors hobby car enamel paint for model cars. i payed $11 for 8 bottles of paint. i followed the 1.5 tablespoons of borax to 1 gallon of water. just did my wifes first deer skull also so i will get pics up soon


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

The borax I used is called "20 mule team borax". That what yall are using?

Also what temp? Im wanting to do my invasions side plates.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

ya same borax, on the water temp i got mine just above room temp and did it. gold and silver both just sank to the bottom. my first color or what i called my base color was very dilluted and just spread all over the top but ever color after that spread out pretty good.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

also i was a little more generous on the borax than the 1.5 per gallon probably more like 3-5 per gallon but that was after the gold sank to the bottom that I quit with the measuring and started pouring, lol.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

so question. like I mentioned Im wanting to do my invasion stock sideplates. Im plan on roughing them up, and priming them. but since Im doing blue and black swirl, what color should my primer/basecoat be? white? 

Also, once the enamel paint cures, can you water sand it, or should you just clear coat it, and water sand that for the glossy/shiny finish?

sending the wife to get more paint tomorrow. getting some more testors.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

i only used the colors i wanted to show on the skull, the bear was green and the deer was white for the basecoat. i would clear coat it and sand the clear coat


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those all look great guys! planning on dipping a riser soon


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going to do that sometime this week. Might do either a trail cam in brown/green/black or an iPod case.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Cool idea! A lot cheaper than the "camo dipping" that's on the market. I'm going to try it as well!


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

I have done a number of bowfishing bow here in the shop. Great way to add a little style to an older bow at a cheap price.
-I only use Humbrol paints
-Water temp,proper amounts of Borax, and allowing time for Borax to dissolve are very important.
-after submerging it is important to remove paint left on top of water. (simple as using new paper or I blow it off with air gun)
-Little paint goes a LONG way You want the Base coat to still be seen after you dip
-Finish with a good clear coat (I allow 48 hours for dip coat to dry before clearing)


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is a video one of the guys on the finger forum did to show how he dipped his Martin Shadow Cat.


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgive me as I have never painted a bow, let alone bow limbs, but could they be swirl dipped also or would the paint crack and peel due to the flexing?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

What a great thread! This sounds so interesting. I'll have to think up a project to try it out.
Have a question: If there are cavities in an item, such as the inside of a guitar, or anything else, the inside would be full of water/paint. How do you empty it out without ruining the outside swirl? It seems that if tipped over, the water running out would affect the swirl along the edge of the cavity?????


----------



## McDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Hotrodderscot: What brand and model bow is that? Is it an Oneida Eagle?


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

protonvx said:


> Forgive me as I have never painted a bow, let alone bow limbs, but could they be swirl dipped also or would the paint crack and peel due to the flexing?


X2 wondering that myself.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok...well another attempt FAILED!!! not sure what I am doing wrong and getting REALLY frustrated. Again, using testors enamel paints, 2 tablespoons of borax per gallon, 80F water. 

The blue floats NICE. then I added the black and it sank under the blue, so I couldnt see anything but blue. I did a test dip moved the paint and pulled the piece and the paint was running. Soooo, I added black first.  it was floating and as soon as I added the blue, it dissapated and went under the blue again... help?


----------



## Ibohunt31 (Dec 22, 2008)

McDragon said:


> Hotrodderscot: What brand and model bow is that? Is it an Oneida Eagle?


Looks like an old monster bow...


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

McDragon said:


> Hotrodderscot: What brand and model bow is that? Is it an Oneida Eagle?


Thats an oneida discovery made by Roger Loomis, previous owner of oneida in new york by the looks of it.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

codykrr said:


> Ok...well another attempt FAILED!!! not sure what I am doing wrong and getting REALLY frustrated. Again, using testors enamel paints, 2 tablespoons of borax per gallon, 80F water.
> 
> The blue floats NICE. then I added the black and it sank under the blue, so I couldnt see anything but blue. I did a test dip moved the paint and pulled the piece and the paint was running. Soooo, I added black first. it was floating and as soon as I added the blue, it dissapated and went under the blue again... help?


Never swirled......YET  But plan on it someday when I get something to swirl. But from what I have read elsewhere....possibly on utube videos maybe?... Others are using a different brand of paint. On one video they mentioned the brand and that they bought it at Hobby Lobby. Search guitar swirling on utube and watch a couple video and listen for a mention of brand of paint ect.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was going to do it last night but then it came to me......how do i heat the water up?


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

TheHunter831 said:


> I was going to do it last night but then it came to me......how do i heat the water up?


add warm water to get it just above room temp.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Martin_Shooter1 said:


> Never swirled......YET  But plan on it someday when I get something to swirl. But from what I have read elsewhere....possibly on utube videos maybe?... Others are using a different brand of paint. On one video they mentioned the brand and that they bought it at Hobby Lobby. Search guitar swirling on utube and watch a couple video and listen for a mention of brand of paint ect.


Humbrol paints seem to be the most popular but I think it is because they have the most colours. I used Model Master paint and I did have a problem with one colour sinking but it was because I hadn't mixed it well enough. Also on my second dip attempt I had to add more borax and remix in the original water. I think once the borax has been in the tank it's effect for creating surface tension wears off? not sure. 
Maybe try thinning the paint?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

protonvx said:


> Forgive me as I have never painted a bow, let alone bow limbs, but could they be swirl dipped also or would the paint crack and peel due to the flexing?





Martin_Shooter1 said:


> X2 wondering that myself.


the riser doesn't flex like the limbs. these guys are only dipping the riser. people who paint the limbs use a paint suitable for the flex requirements similar to an automotive bumper paint


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> the riser doesn't flex like the limbs. these guys are only dipping the riser. people who paint the limbs use a paint suitable for the flex requirements similar to an automotive bumper paint


Thanks, but I understand the the riser does not flex like the limbs do, I was just curious how enamel paint would hold up on the limbs. If I swirl dip my riser and accessories, I can always paint the limbs with a different type of paint in a corresponding color if the enamel paint will not hold up on the limbs.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

codykrr said:


> Ok...well another attempt FAILED!!! not sure what I am doing wrong and getting REALLY frustrated. Again, using testors enamel paints, 2 tablespoons of borax per gallon, 80F water.
> 
> The blue floats NICE. then I added the black and it sank under the blue, so I couldnt see anything but blue. I did a test dip moved the paint and pulled the piece and the paint was running. Soooo, I added black first. it was floating and as soon as I added the blue, it dissapated and went under the blue again... help?


From what I've recently read, you probably are not adding enough Borax. Try doubling it to test for results, keeping all the other variables the same.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

i don't know if it is the borax that he is having a problem with? any oil based paint should float. 
here is a long bow i made then dipped in a barrel with rustoleum paint with no borax added.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Rhody Hunter said:


> i don't know if it is the borax that he is having a problem with? any oil based paint should float.
> here is a long bow i made then dipped in a barrel with rustoleum paint with no borax added.
> 
> View attachment 1293858
> ...


Love the look of the black and yellow together! Is the paint holding up pretty well on those limbs. There would definately be a lot of flex in those limbs?


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

yes it is holding up well . i sprayed a white primer on the bow first before dipping


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

Rhody - That looks awesome! You just used Rustoleum oil based paint? What kind of primer?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tried 8-10 (tests) in a small container. Failed almost all times......I used Colony Latex Gloss Enamel paint and some stayed on top and some fell to the bottom...This is old paint, pry bought 15+ years ago, that might be why it's not working.

I also tried Testors paint and it worked but i don't have the right colors.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

protonvx said:


> Rhody - That looks awesome! You just used Rustoleum oil based paint? What kind of primer?


yeah I saw this guy on youtube swirling with just the rustoleum.... looks thick though. Did you cut/ thin the paint at all? I would think if you could get it to stay on the surface it would make a nice finish maybe even letting more of the base coat show through on the swirl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43wyVZfhM4k


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a spray can white rustolium . Called paints touch. Any auto primer would work
I want to redo a stand this way in flat camo colors. I think it would be neat.
I got one that needs a new seat and paint job. Just got to take it down and find the time to do it
The rustoleum is thick . If I had to do it again I would thin it down. This was my first attempt at doing this.
A guy at my club wants to do this on his wood arrows


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

The best way to get the borax to disolve is to do it in boiling water, thats how I did my 2 Shadowcats. To warm the water in your tank... go to Wal-Mart and get a heater for a fish tank, again thats what I use.
There is a link to the video of me doing my Shadowcat back about 10 posts.
As far as cresting arrows goes, it works awsome. I did up a few and they truned out real good.
Don.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's my attempt at swirling for the first time . . .

I made an Iphone 4 mount for my bow to video my hunts so I decided to try and swirl it. 

I bought Testors oil based enamel paints at Michaels Crafts. Ran the hot water and filled a 2 gallon bucket. Took its temp using a regular thermometer. To get the temp right I removed and added water to make it cooler or warmer as necessary. I mixed the 3 tbsp of borax into a small jar with water from the bucket and stirred it well. Then added it to the bucket and mixed it even more. Started by dripping in the darkest color first and worked my way to the lightest. Then I stirred the paint, attached my mount to a wire hanger and dipped it slowly. 

The rest is as they say history . . .


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

TheHunter831 said:


> Tried 8-10 (tests) in a small container. Failed almost all times......I used Colony Latex Gloss Enamel paint and some stayed on top and some fell to the bottom...This is old paint, pry bought 15+ years ago, that might be why it's not working.
> 
> I also tried Testors paint and it worked but i don't have the right colors.


Your problem is that you are using latex. That is water based not oil


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

> The best way to get the borax to disolve is to do it in boiling water, thats how I did my 2 Shadowcats. To warm the water in your tank... go to Wal-Mart and get a heater for a fish tank, again thats what I use.
> There is a link to the video of me doing my Shadowcat back about 10 posts.
> As far as cresting arrows goes, it works awsome. I did up a few and they truned out real good.


Great pics! I like the idea of cresting my arrows. Is there any special way of doing the arrows since you are only doing a few inches by the nock itself? Also is there anything that you do to prevent the water/paint from getting into the shaft?


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

You guys that have the wrong colors can try mixing your own color with what you have.


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

zestycj7......those projects are awesome...good job.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

For doing the arrows, I just stuff corks in the ends and dip away.
Don.


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

Where do you find the Borax. Do they sell it at hardware stores, walmart, etc. Is so what areas of the store.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I got the Borax at Wal-Mart, it was with the laundry soap.
Don.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ you get it in the laudry isle at wal mart. its called "20 mule team borax". its like 5 bucks for a huge box.

Ok, so update. 

I went with 3 tbl spoons of borax to 1 gallon of water. got both colors to float really well. the problem I had on the first side plate was, the paint developed into a film after I swirled it. I dipped the part, but it bubbled and showed the white through. 

The second plate the paint didnt film up, but it ran.... Im going to sand down my plates, and re dip until happy. might cut down the borax to 2.5 tbls per gallon.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the looks of these projects, I will try the cresting to start.


----------



## JMedlin0511 (Nov 9, 2011)

so from what i have read it is 1.5-2 tble spoons of borax per gallon of water, water around 80*, and water base enamel paint...is this right?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

JMedlin0511 said:


> so from what i have read it is 1.5-2 tble spoons of borax per gallon of water, water around 80*, and water base enamel paint...is this right?


No...You use oil base enamel paints.
Don.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

JMedlin0511 said:


> so from what i have read it is 1.5-2 tble spoons of borax per gallon of water, water around 80*, and water base enamel paint...is this right?


You must use oil based enamel. They are $2 per 1/4 oz at Mchaels. The water based will wash right off.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome work everyone!


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, here's question. I'm thinking of swirling my stab weight. I'll put a bolt in the weight to attach a wire for dipping. What if anything will I need to do so the paint wound chip or crack when I remove the bolt?

Posted by Lost Horn using Tapatalk.


----------



## JMedlin0511 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok thanks everybody..


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Cant seem to get this down. Im using testors enamel paint and doing 2tbs Bor per gallon. As soon as the paint hits the water it hardens and films up. Help please........


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm doing it right now...I don't have brown which i need so i'm mixing green/red/black to get brown, hopefully it works.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I was olny able to get the testors to works 2 times. It is real picky on what the water and outside air temp is.
I use Humbrol paints now and it doesn't skin over like the testors.
You are going to have to play around with water temp, I think it worked best for me at about 72 deg.
And make sure the Borax is desolved all the way, 1.5 tablespoons per gallon of water is what I use.
Don.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> I was olny able to get the testors to works 2 times. It is real picky on what the water and outside air temp is.
> I use Humbrol paints now and it doesn't skin over like the testors.
> You are going to have to play around with water temp, I think it worked best for me at about 72 deg.
> And make sure the Borax is desolved all the way, 1.5 tablespoons per gallon of water is what I use.
> Don.


Is that 72 deg for testors or humbrol?


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Where can I buy Humbrol paint?


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah i'm definetly going to have to try this


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, so far I have found 2.5 tblspoons of borax per gallon, and about room temp water for testors is giving me the best results. if the water is too warm it just skins over.... try it at room temp. worked better for me(my room temp is 70F)


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I did it at 71F using testors paint, it skinned over a little bit, so i would suggest about 70F for testors. I'll get the pics up soon.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

how would the work if I wanted just a straight black riser? the bow is camo right now, but I dont want to screw anything up.. should I just get it powder coated, or try the borax way, with just black paint?


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

This way will swirl not give you a solid black coat . I sprayed my riser with the limb part taped off on the long bow


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

live2dream said:


> Cant seem to get this down. Im using testors enamel paint and doing 2tbs Bor per gallon. As soon as the paint hits the water it hardens and films up. Help please........


I used Testors as well without a problem. You just got to make sure the Borax is mxed well if not the paint will not float properly. I used 1.5 tbps per gallon.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

The Model Masters paint that I used for the items in the original post is a Testors product. I did notice the paint skinned up but it was after I had dipped a few items...maybe 10 minutes. 

I would say that mixing the borax well is very important. My water temps were between 26-32 degrees celsius at various times I dipped, to me it seemed to skin up sooner when water temp was cooler.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

04Patriot said:


> The Model Masters paint that I used for the items in the original post is a Testors product. I did notice the paint skinned up but it was after I had dipped a few items...maybe 10 minutes.
> 
> I would say that mixing the borax well is very important. My water temps were between 26-32 degrees celsius at various times I dipped, to me it seemed to skin up sooner when water temp was cooler.


Jay,
Sence you live in Canada you should be able to get the best paint used for swirling... It's called Marble Magic. I wish I could get it here in the states but to import it here costs way to much.
Don.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of the arrow builders I know don't use Borax for a swirled crown dip. Just Testors on top of warm water. Water temp does make a big difference. Look on some of the trad sites. It is commonly done there.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok well finally got something I am satisfied with!!!

After 3 mess ups, and 3 times sanding back to the wood of the original invasion sideplates!!

Still wet, as I just done it. I did get one small bubble that popped exposing the white primer, but noting a tad bit of touch up wont fix.(smaller than a ink pen tip)


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

One question though. As thin as the amount of paint that is actually on it, would it be safe to watersand? or should I just clear it, then water sand each coat of clear? how would yall do it? I want a nice shine to it once done.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

I would clear then sand. Those side plates are badass! My two favorite colours. I might have to do mine too.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

You should!!! then post them up! I was going to order torqueless, but I loved the stock invasion sideplates, just not the color. I might have to do some light sanding though in spots. paint seems raised, and there are a few bubbles that need smoothed. Ill just try to avoid the thin spots. going to use like 2500 grit water sand paper..


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Lost Horn said:


> Ok, here's question. I'm thinking of swirling my stab weight. I'll put a bolt in the weight to attach a wire for dipping. What if anything will I need to do so the paint wound chip or crack when I remove the bolt?
> 
> Posted by Lost Horn using Tapatalk.



Really, no one can answer this?


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Lost Horn said:


> Really, no one can answer this?


Try greasing the bolt so the paint won't stick to it. If possible avoid using the bolt. Can you put the weight on a string?


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

Lost Horn said:


> Really, no one can answer this?


Put a o-ring on bolt at stab?


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Lost Horn said:


> Really, no one can answer this?


Like Jay said, I would try putting a thin film of vaseline on the bolt. The paint won't stick to it and the water won't wash it off.


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the options. I'll give them a try and see how it turns out.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

McDragon said:


> Hotrodderscot: What brand and model bow is that? Is it an Oneida Eagle?


Its an Oneida Discovery


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't had any problems removeing bolts after the paint drys. I use a long rod with a bolt in the stabilizer mount on risers when I do them. After the riser is dry I just unscrew the bolt, none of the paint has ever come off.
Don.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

enamel paint wont really crack. it will flex some. I wouldnt worry about it to be honest.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

those side plates turned out really cool


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks. A few paint bubbles formed, not bad enough to show the primer/basecoat, but looks like where the water set on the paint it left craters. going to have to carefully water sand with 2,500 grit on the effected areas. I think it will turn out good.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Love the side plates . Look awesome . The bolt thing shouldn't be a problem , lube the bolt like they said if worried and it should be fine. Some where here I think it was that there was a link to some wild cool paints that they use in auto.
They had speckle, pearl , two tone and a paint that changed color depending on the light angle . They would be awesome to try.
Maybe somebody has a link to what I am talking about here.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

An arrow holder we made and I swirl painted.


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

very cool


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

When doing a riser are you guys just scuffing the original paint with a brillo pad, chemically stripping, or sandblasting? I have an old hoyt enticer that this would look really cool on.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

hey just wanted to add. I havent been able to get ANY metallic or pearlecent paint to float! It always sinks. I went up to 5 tblspoons of borax per gall and nothing. just sank like a rock.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

apt2106 said:


> When doing a riser are you guys just scuffing the original paint with a brillo pad, chemically stripping, or sandblasting? I have an old hoyt enticer that this would look really cool on.


I took scotchbrite to mine and then three thin primer coats.


----------



## JMedlin0511 (Nov 9, 2011)

so what brand of paint has been the best...i have seen a couple mentioned on here...


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Humbrol is what it recommended on "swirling.com" but, there are only like two dealers in the USA from what I seen. and its expensive to get it shipped via amazon..ect.

So far I read enamel automotive paint, spray can enamel, and I used testors model paint.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Gonna try this out


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

well...cant say I didnt try!

here is a thread with pics of the "finished sideplates".

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1703962&p=1063455174#post1063455174


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Finally got the Wifes Rage back cleared and back together.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

That looks cool Jay!

Definately one of a kind.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone have any more pics to share of swirl painting?


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

First attemp


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

another project!


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Live2dream...some great looking swirls there. Is the last one swirled over the original camo or is that all paint?


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah the last pic was the first swirl, then i painted over it with black then redipped it with just a red swirl, to match my new black ops Insanity. and i was just testing it on the gun stock gotta rede that one.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

live2dream said:


> View attachment 1299862


Wow, that one looks like a camo pattern.


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

live2dream said:


> View attachment 1299862


Oh and yes its the original camo underneath! I would have kept that swirl if my bow was camo.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> Anyone have any more pics to share of swirl painting?


???????????????????????



Anyone have any suggestions on what to swirl paint?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ try a light switch cover for practice!!! .79 cents at wal mart. good pratice, because trust me, your going to need it!!!! get yourself a can of primer(white) enamel paints(your choice) clear coat(again your choice) and various grits of sand paper.

180 to rough up

1000 to smooth primer

2000 to finish the clear coat.

Dont try and water sand the actual swirled paint BTW!!! it isnt very thick at all!!!


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

For those who have done risers, this swirling is prone to chipping though isn't it? Anyway to tuffen it up? Want to make sure it will hold up. This would give the effect I want on my new bow but need it to hold up too.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## soless (Nov 7, 2011)

live2dream said:


> View attachment 1299855
> another project!


That does not look glossy at all. Did you use a matte clear coat? If so, what kind?


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of a real good clear coat that could be used to minimize the chipping on a riser. My daughter want to swirl paint her soon to be new/used bow and I want it to last a whie for her. I was thinking of an auto finish clear coat, but wondered if there was something stronger out there. Duracoat maybe if they make a clear.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

It wont chip that easily. not any more so than any other paint. Actually since its enamel(oil based) it will have more flex! 

Your going to have to clear it regardless, which will only add the the strength...

I mean, even the top of the line paints CAN chip if your careless with it.


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

soless said:


> That does not look glossy at all. Did you use a matte clear coat? If so, what kind?


Theres no clear coat on it. I used a tan satin spray paint first, then dipped it with green and brown. I wanted black also but I couldn't get it to fLoat, I'm gonna redo it.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone else tried it? What seems to be the best borax to water ratio


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I used 2 table spoons to 1 gallon of water


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are a few things I have swirled.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

A few more.
Don.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Don how do the risers stand up to use, do they chip easy? Do you clear over them and what do you clear with?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Randy,
The risers have held up great so far, it's been about 4 months now. I use a spray clear coat form O-Rylies(sp) auto parts, it's made by Dupla-Color.
I haven't had or been told of any chipping.
Before I dip them I wipe them down with a prepaint prep spray from Dupla-Color.
Don.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

This looks very interesting and I think I might have to try it on some things.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Awsome thread Im gonna try cresting some wood arrows this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and info everyone.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MoValleyArchery (May 16, 2012)

anyone think this will be ok on some cams?


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

can limbs be done this way? Does anyone know if there are any flex agents that I could add to the enamel? Thinking white as the primary color, swirled with a little black and grey for a "snow camo swirl".

Thanks


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

that looks awesome and seems relatively inexpensive. that is now on my need to try this summer list.


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

does the base coat applied before dipping make a difference in appearance? When camo dipping, i've seen camo patterns that have been dipped over solid colors, allowing the base color to show through...


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Cotner said:


> does the base coat applied before dipping make a difference in appearance? When camo dipping, i've seen camo patterns that have been dipped over solid colors, allowing the base color to show through...


Yes...it will show through as the swirl is a thin film much like camo dipping

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

codykrr said:


> Ok well finally got something I am satisfied with!!!
> 
> After 3 mess ups, and 3 times sanding back to the wood of the original invasion sideplates!!
> 
> Still wet, as I just done it. I did get one small bubble that popped exposing the white primer, but noting a tad bit of touch up wont fix.(smaller than a ink pen tip)


looks great!!!


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

04Patriot said:


> Yes...it will show through as the swirl is a thin film much like camo dipping
> 
> Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


Okay, awesome, thanks. Can anyone post any pics of a swirl dip they did while using an off colored base coat (not white). I think I might do white base coat with black and grey swirl dip...I want to see what a different color base coat would look like.


Thanks


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Subscribed.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

COuld you do this on sign vinyl to creat your own wraps??


----------

